# Local Spearfishing History



## MoonJelly (Apr 23, 2013)

Greetings. I have been working on a project for school that is about the history of spearfishing. While I found some pretty good information about the sport from browsing around online as well as a couple awesome books that I have read recently, I realized I haven't really heard much about the history of the sport in the Pensacola area.

At this point I am not even looking for anything for my project, I am just curious if anyone on here is willing to share any memories/stories from back in the day. Thought that it might make a good thread... For example anyone know who the first guys were that were going out and spearing around here? Anyone know when the first local spearfishing tournament was? Any comments on how spearing around here was different back in the 70's (or earlier) compared to now? 

By the way, I'm sure a lot of folks have read the "Helldivers' Rodeo", but another one that I read that was really good is called the "Last of the Blue Water Hunters". It talks a lot about the evolution of spearfishing back in the 40's through probably the mid 80's.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

You might want to read through this:
http://spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=62698&highlight=100+ways


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

This came from a post on here awhile back. It is on the Massachusettes. Notice the guy in the water with the fish. I remember a post with an old picture on this forum quite a while back of some spearfisherman with a boatload of grouper.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe someone in that picture is Edwin Roberts Sr......You could probably contact Edwin or Tom Roberts. They are both chiropractors here in Pcola and should be easy to find there contact info. They should have some good info for you.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I think one of them is Sea Lark


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> I think one of them is SeaLark


Nope i'm not in that picture. Wasn't in this area Diving around Anna Maria Island at that time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just took a look at those double tanks. They are Navy aluminum tanks. The ones with the round bottoms and double hose USDivers aqua lung regulators. Here's one of those double hose regulators, the hoses have rotted off.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

We made it to KW heres pictures running on the 7 mile bridge. Thats the old 7 mile bridge with a tree growing on it. Been down it many times about a foot between two passing cars.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn phone someone rotate the pict.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. That is definitely an awesome photo and I enjoyed the story about the sea monster from the other post.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Send me a pm my dad can help you out


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a cool book on panhandle spearfishing from the 50's.

http://www.amazon.com/Shooter-Giggers-Spearfishing-Florida-Panhandle-ebook/dp/B00KX8QKBM

Not the most well written book but entertaining.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 23, 2013)

That's cool!! Thanks for sharing, I will definitely check it out!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> I think one of them is Sea Lark


 Here's one I dug up and scanned see those aluminum doubles and the double hose regulator. 1967 off stage one Panama City fl. No digital cameras, I still have the Nikonas camera that i used for that picture.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome thread. Love to see all the old pics!


----------

